

Bloomberg offers cheap real-estate to start a tech University in NYC - mattraibert
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9OISQ5O0.htm

======
Aloisius
I think San Francisco is moving past traditional tech and gearing up to be the
center of bio and green tech as well.

The new UCSF campus is a true monster and with Stanford and Berkeley a stones
throw away, if bio and green tech are the future, Silicon Valley will reign
supreme for decades to come.

I'm not sure offering real estate to an existing school is going to give them
what they want. Does anyone believe that say, Stanford East Extension is
really going to compete with Stanford itself?

------
michaelpinto
As someone who has watched the silicon alley scene for just about twenty years
I'd love to see NYC get a real tech university that was on the level of an MIT
or Stanford.

~~~
Apocryphon
I'm surprised that Boston isn't already the equivalent to Silicon Valley for
the eastern seaboard.

~~~
mahyarm
Why do you think it's like that? (To anyone who knows).

Does it really come down to weather? Boston < Seattle < SF

~~~
Apocryphon
As I always am quick to point out, it seems like some of the up-and-coming
Silicon Valleys outside of North America seem to also be in Mediterranean
climates (Santiago de Chile and Cape Town).

